# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Νέος απο Κολωνό/ΔΙστόμου και Αλεξανδρείας

## Slovakos

Καλημερά σε όλους τους δικτυομένους.

Μένω Διστόμου και Αλεξανδρείας γωνία, παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει στη σύνδεσή μου με το δίκτυο. Πείτε μου τι πληροφορίες χρειάζεστε παραπάνω και θα προσπαθήσω να τις καλύψω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## Slovakos

#13869

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα
Καλωσόρισες στο δίκτυο.

Θέλεις να συνδεθείς ως client σε κόμβο?

Πες μας να σου στήλουμε πληροφορίες.

----------


## Slovakos

Καλησπέρα και Καλως σας βρήκα (να ναι καλά ο Charron)

Ναι ως client θέλω να μπω αρχικά. Δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις, αλλά θα μάθω.

----------


## badge

Λογικά στον ximpatzis (#7902) από τον οποίο απέχεις μόλις 250 μέτρα... ήταν κάτω αρκετές μέρες τώρα, αλλά σήμερα το μεσημέρι το AP του ξανασηκώθηκε, μαζί με τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## senius

Εισαι κοντα στον ximpatzis (#7902)

Αν δεν τον πιάνεις σε scan μπορείς να συνδεθείς και σε μένα senius (#10636)

Καταρχήν διάβασε αυτό για αρχή : http://www.awmn.net/?id=info
και αυτό: http://www.awmn.net/?id=backbone
και αυτό: http://www.awmn.net/?id=wind
και αυτό: http://www.awmn.net/?id=services


Επιβάλλεται να βάλεις τον εξοπλισμό σου στην ταράτσα μέσα σε κάποιο *αδιάβροχο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί PVC* μεγέθους 35x25 cm (25 euro περίπου).
Αν θέλεις να γίνεις* client*, πολύ καλά και δοκιμασμένα AP, είναι τα Ovislink WL-5460AP v2.

Τροφοδοσία θα του δώσεις με POE (Power Over Ethernet) μέσω UTP καλωδίου kat6. Ειδικά το Ovislink, μπορείς να το τροφοδοτήσεις και με χειροποίητητο POE. Εχει δοκιμαστεί επιτυχώς μέχρι και 40-50 μέτρα απόσταση με το δικό του τροφοδοτικό.
Τροφοδοσία ΑP με handmade POE (power over ethernet):
1 - Πορτοκαλί-Ασπρο ---> Data Tx+ 
2 - Πορτοκαλί ---> Data Τx- 
3 - Πράσινο-Ασπρο ----> Data Rx+ 
4 - Μπλε ----> Βάλε το (+) της τροφοδοσίας 
5 - Μπλε-Ασπρο -----> Βάλε το (+) της τροφοδοσίας 
6 - Πράσινο -----> Data Rx- 
7 - Καφέ-Ασπρο ---> Βάλε το (-) της τροφοδοσίας 
8 - Καφέ ----> Βάλε το (-) της τροφοδοσίας 

http://wifi.ozo.com/?Mirrors :: ower_Over_Ethernet

Θα χρειαστείς ακόμα ένα δορυφορικό πιάτο offset 80cm (Gibertini,Europa, κλπ) που να μπορεί να παίρνει μεγάλη κλίση προς τα κάτω, ένα feeder 2.4Ghz (Lanpoynt ή ανάλογο) και καλώδιο LMR-400 ή Aircom+ ή συμβατό, καθώς και connectors n-type (για σύνδεση του καλωδίου με το feeder) και r-sma (για σύνδεση του καλωδίου με το AP).


*Καταστήματα για εξοπλισμό client, AP*  :

priveshop : Κεφαλληνίας 64 Πατήσια, Τηλ: 210 8629945 http://www.priveshop.gr
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403193
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403108
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403526

Αλλο κατάστημα είναι : HellasCom Μ. Ε.Π.Ε . Ακτή Θεμιστοκλέους 12 Πειραιάς Τηλ: +30 210 4523890, +30 210 4511087 http://linkshop.gr/eshop/
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f

Αλλο κατάστημα είναι : pc-mastor Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου 4 Μελίσσια Τηλ: 211 6875007 http://www.pc-mastor.gr
http://www.pc-mastor.gr/catalog/product ... ucts_id=52 για AP Ovislink AirLive WL-5460 AP V2


*Καλώδιο* να πάρεις *LMR400* και οχι το LMR200 που συνοδεύεται. Εχει μικρότερες απώλειες.
Εχει το ίδιο μαγαζί. Μπορεί να στο ετοιμάσει μαζί με τους connectors αν το παραγγείλεις.

*Πιάτο.* 
Πολλοί προτείνουν τα Gibertini ή τα Extreme Europa (περιπου 25 euro). 
ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ, Σκρα 39 & Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα.

Για άλλες απορίες, ξαναρώτα.
 ::   ::  

Δες και μια photo εγκατάστασης από τον jb172 :

Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## JB172

Νεράκι τα είπες Κώστα.  ::

----------


## Slovakos

Κώστα (ή Senius ::  είσαι ωραίος, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ,

Τώρα θα ξεκινήσω τα διαβάσματα και την αναζήτηση υλικού για να καλύψω ότι χρειάζεται. Θα κάνω και μια προσπάθεια με τον Ximpatzis που είναι αρκετά κοντά. 

Έχω πολύ δρόμο να καλύψω, ελπίζω στο σαββατοκύριακο να καταφέρω να βγάλω όσα μπορώ. 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες, θα έχετε νέα μου σύντομα.

slovakos(#13869)

----------


## senius

Δες και αυτό.

Θα σου φανεί χρήσιμο.
 ::

----------


## geosid

ριξε και ενα σκαν απο τα μεροι μου ( απλα για να δω μεχρι που ποιανει η ομνι μου ) δεν θελω να παρω το πελατη κανενος .

----------


## mikestef

Παίδια καλησπέρα

Και εγώ νέος πελάτης απο Λ. Σκουζέ

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευχαρίστως

Βασικά οι κόμβοι που βλέπω απο το χάρτη είναι 

1, 6257,	Papatrexas, 60m

2, 6830,	yang, 450m

3, 10906,	xiii,

4, 8415,	Attika, 500m,

5, 8245,	Wizard,

6. 4405, stean, 

7. 13210,	ximpatzis2

8. 7902,	ximpatzis

9. 13968, ximpatzis3,	900m, 

Μόνο με κάρτα Dlink pου έχω απο την ταράτσα θα δώ κανέναν.

Ερχεται κανείς για scannarisma

Ευχαριστώ

----------

